# ¿Me recomiendan esté amplificador a Mosfet?



## Luis1342 (Dic 22, 2010)

buen dia amigos del foro,bueno he venido de nueva cuenta a consultarles en está sección
hace un año termine un amplificador con el TDA7294,gracias a los aportes de todos los usuarios de este magnifico foro pude llevarlo al funcionamiento 

de verdad se les agradece mucho.
Bien,hace poco escuche un amplificador de automovil y me gusto mucho mucho el sonido (kenwood)y pude darme cuenta que en una de las leyendas que tenia el ampli decia a grandes rasgos que contaba con tecnologia MOSFET(no me acuerdo con exactitud) es un sonido caracteristico que no habia escuchado antes,vaya ni un amplificador de marca que tengo aqui basado en un STK se escuchaba así 
bien,navegando en la red,di con el siguiente circuito del cual me gusto el bajo THD con el que cuenta
http://www.redcircuits.com/Page100.htm

a decir verdad esta será la primera vez que arme un circuito de audio transistorizado,pues lo que he vienido haciendo hasta ahora a sido a base de integrados.
este ampli me gusto,de hecho poco a poco quiero irme haciendo de los componentes así como utilizar la fuente que tengo para mis TDA7294 +17/0/-17 a 5A con rectificador de 15A,no importa que no me de los 60W que dice,realmente aunque sea solo la mitad de la potencia 

¿me recomiendan este ampli?

gracias a todos por leerme,espero sus sugerencias y comentarios

saludos


----------



## zopilote (Dic 22, 2010)

Si lo que quieres es un si, no te detengas, total es como transistorizar al TDA7294 (tecnologia mosfet). En este foro hay diagramas similares y ya vienen con los comentarios de que fueron armados exitosamente.


----------



## BUSHELL (Dic 22, 2010)

Mira estos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/84816/ _

Tienen pcb y todo.


Saludos.


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 22, 2010)

zopitlote,BUSHELL,muchas gracias por sus aportes,de hecho me animo a armarlo ya que ando en busqueda de algo que suene como aquel amplificador que escuche(un kenwood de car audio),y en definitiva no se escucha como el tda7294,quien sabe entonces cual sea el misterio de ese sonido
saludos,buena tarde


----------



## Estampida (Dic 22, 2010)

Luis1342 dijo:


> en definitiva no se escucha como el tda7294,quien sabe entonces cual sea el misterio de ese sonido


 
Las causas pueden ser por el poco voltaje de tu fuente, la falta de un preamplificador, un buen parlante y otras cosas como el emsamblaje.


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 22, 2010)

Luis, yo tengo un amplificador con TDA7294, alimentado a +-28V con un parlante de 12" 4 Ohm, y es un verdadero monstruo. Si usás parlante de 8 Ohm, vas a tener que alimentarlo con +-35V. El sonido que tiene es muy bueno, y la potencia, también. Con tu transformador no creo que ande muy bien, está bastante lejos de los valores recomendados. Ah, y tengo un preamplificador con tl082 que andan muy bien. Un control de tonos excelente.

Saludos.
(probá una fuente adecuada y un parlante bueno, vas a ver.. Hay incluso equipos de guitarra comerciales construidos con este amplificador)


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 23, 2010)

Estampida dijo:


> Las causas pueden ser por el poco voltaje de tu fuente, la falta de un preamplificador, un buen parlante y otras cosas como el emsamblaje.



gracias por el coment,eso debe ser,los probare a otros volatajes mayores y con el crossover 2.1 de Ezavalla 
saludos



agucasta89 dijo:


> Luis, yo tengo un amplificador con TDA7294, alimentado a +-28V con un parlante de 12" 4 Ohm, y es un verdadero monstruo. Si usás parlante de 8 Ohm, vas a tener que alimentarlo con +-35V. El sonido que tiene es muy bueno, y la potencia, también. Con tu transformador no creo que ande muy bien, está bastante lejos de los valores recomendados. Ah, y tengo un preamplificador con tl082 que andan muy bien. Un control de tonos excelente.
> 
> Saludos.
> (probá una fuente adecuada y un parlante bueno, vas a ver.. Hay incluso equipos de guitarra comerciales construidos con este amplificador)



gracias por tu coment,si es lo que he visto en paginas,que estos integraditos vienen en equipos comerciales,la cuestión como mencionan debe ser el voltaje que si es algo bajo para lo que se recomienda,tengo que hacerme de otra fuente jeje
tambien tratare de hacerle el pre y usar el filtro 2.1 de Ezavalla
saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 23, 2010)

Luis, creo que tu problema con el TDA7294 pasa por una palabra: _Headroom_.

Alimentando al TDA7294 con +-22V (eso es lo que da aproximadamente rectificando +-17V) no creo que obtengas mucho, ya que es un integrado para aprovechar, por su buen rendimiento...

Como bien te recomendó Agucasta, lo mismo te digo yo, que pruebes alimentar al 7294 con +-35Vcc y con una carga de 8 ohms (que no sean 4, porque volás el chip), y vas a ver notoriamente las mejorías, apuesto que se va a escuchar mucho mejor.

*Ahora, ¿Que es el Headroom?*
Se podría explicar como que NO es lo mismo venir andando a 100Km/h con un McLaren F1 que venir andando a la misma velocidad con un Fiat 600. Lo "que se siente" no es lo mismo; con el Fiat vas a sentir como que estás andando a 200Km/h, pero con el McLaren a esa velocidad estás paseando...

Eso mismo sentís vos ahora con el TDA7294, venís paseando pudiendo venir un poco más "fuerte" y aprovechando lo que es... Por eso es que por ahí no apreciás la potencia que tiene o no lo ves bueno.
Digamos que tenés un McLaren, pero venís a 80Km/h pudiendo venir a 190Km/h... 

¿Se entiende? Eso es el _*Headroom*_.

Saludos.

*PS1:* Es aburrido andar a 80Km/h con un McLaren F1 !!!
*PS2:* Ahí te dejo dos imágenes por si no conocés a los autos. 

*PS3:* Respecto de los circuitos y esquemas de RedCircuit... Mmm... Yo no confiaría tanto. No he visto ni conocí a alguien que los recomiende. Una vez (hace rato) tuve problemas con un esquema de esa misma página. No creas todo lo que ves.
*Te recomiendo leer y visitar seguido esta página* *http://sound.whsites.net/projects-1.htm*

Incluso mirá, acá tenés algo MOSFET. *http://sound.whsites.net/project101.htm*


----------



## angel36 (Dic 23, 2010)

excelente analogía............. f-600..F1..........como el gran gato no me pude contener.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2010)

Cuando nos vamos a dedicar a sacar cuentas en lugar de decir "mucho", "poco" o "mas o menos"????   

La potencia "RMS" tiene un cálculo específico y muy simple:
*P = (Vp^2) / (2 * RL)*​donde *Vp *es la tensión de pico de la señal de salida (que es "idealmente" la misma de la alimentación) y *RL *es el valor de la "carga" (parlante en este caso), así que:
TDA7294 con 17V de alimentación y parlante de 8Ω, dá: P=(17^2)/(2*8)= *18W*
TDA7294 con 22V de alimentación y parlante de 8Ω, dá: P=(22^2)/(2*8)= *30W*
TDA7294 con 35V de alimentación y parlante de 8Ω, dá: P=(35^2)/(2*8)= *76W*

Los valores reales son un poco inferiores por que no estoy considerando las pérdidas de tensión en la etapa de salida, pero para comparar sirve perfecto.

Les recuerdo: La calculadora NO MUERDE!!!!

PD: Tampoco estoy teniendo en cuenta la corriente máxima de salida, que es otro limitante serio de la potencia disponible, pero les dejo a ustedes el ver como se calcula.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 23, 2010)

Bueno Eduardo, no te enojés che... Se me cayó la calculadora en el medio del jardín de Cactus...  

Ahí están los cálculos, aunque no les creo nada. A esas cifras, yo le restaría unos 5-7W más o menos, por miles de factores que se consideran pérdida. Esos cálculos matemáticamente están perfectos, pero repito, matemáticamente, porque la realidad lamentablemente es bastante más distinta... O no?

No tengo idea de como calcular la corriente de pico... 

Pero de todos modos, en las cifras de potencia que nombraste, influye el _Headroom_. Es muy simple, es como armar una potencia de 600W rms y alimentarla con +-12V. Los resultados = Una porquería.
Esto es exagerado. Es obvio que no se va a escuchar bien con algo así, porque dicho amplificador no fue diseñado para tan baja tensión de alimentación y tan bajo rendimiento.

Espero estar en lo cierto.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Ahí están los cálculos, aunque no les creo nada. A esas cifras, yo le restaría unos 5-7W más o menos, por miles de factores que se consideran pérdida. Esos cálculos matemáticamente están perfectos, pero repito, matemáticamente, porque la realidad lamentablemente es bastante más distinta... *O no?*


Nop, no es bastante mas distinta, es solo un poco inferior, tal como vos decís...alrededor de 5W menos, pero eso es todo...y vale para potencias de salida altas, pero para potencias relativamente bajas, la coincidencia con la ecuación es casi perfecta. Y si no les creés a los cálculos, mirá la Figura 3 del datasheet.

Tavo:
Esto no es cuestión de creer o no creer. La electrónica está basada en un montón de ciencias, llamadas Ciencias Exactas, y en ellas, los subjetivismos no tienen cabida. Lo que dice la cuenta....es, y si no dá, hay dos posibilidades:


Sacaste mal la cuenta.
Te olvidaste de considerar el efecto de algo.
Pero siempre es así...tal como que 2+2=4 y no es "algo parecido a 4" 

Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 23, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Tavo:
> Esto no es cuestión de creer o no creer. La electrónica está basada en un montón de ciencias, llamadas Ciencias Exactas, y en ellas, los subjetivismos no tienen cabida. Lo que dice la cuenta....es, y si no dá, hay dos posibilidades:
> 
> 
> ...



Sip, es por eso que siempre reniego. Para la próxima vez intentaré respaldar lo que digo con cálculos, aunque cueste.

De todos modos, me quedo con la segunda opción, que siempre pasa


Sacaste mal la cuenta.
*Te olvidaste de considerar el efecto de algo.*
Es que creo que NO es "el" efecto de algo, son miles de efectos!! (negativos, obvio)

Entonces creo yo que para hacer las cuentas, o las hacemos bien, o no las hacemos... 
Si las hacemos bien, tendríamos que considerar:

*1)* La tensión del secundario del transformador, con decimales.
*2)* La caída de los diodos rectificadores.
*3)* La cantidad de microfaradios que hay en el banco de capacitores, porque eso va a inferir en la potencia de salida, acordate que esos son los que dan los picos de corriente que requiere el amplificador, y no es la misma potencia de salida con 1000µF que con 9600µF por rama...
*4)* Las conexiones de los cables. No es lo mismo tener 1 metro y medio de cables de 0.5mm² que tener 20 centímetros de cables de la sección adecuada...
*5)* Si el chip es original o falsificado. 
*6)* Las cervezas que se tomó el dueño del ampli antes de hacer las mediciones...

Bueno, *está claro que esto es una ironía*, pero es por eso que la mayoría de las veces me da pereza hacer los cálculos... Porque por ahí le pedís fotos del montaje al que lo armó, y te encontrás con una *CROTEADA terrible*, todo mal armado, desprolijo, componentes en mal estado o reciclados (viejos)... 
Entonces así no se puede hacer cuentas serias, porque nunca van a dar. Por eso hago hincapié en lo REAL mas que en lo matemático...

De todos modos, se que lo que hago está mal. Trataré de hacer más hincapié en la parte matemática, exacta.

Saludos.
PS:


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 24, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Luis, creo que tu problema con el TDA7294 pasa por una palabra: _Headroom_.
> 
> Alimentando al TDA7294 con +-22V (eso es lo que da aproximadamente  rectificando +-17V) no creo que obtengas mucho, ya que es un integrado  para aprovechar, por su buen rendimiento...
> 
> ...



Gracias por tu amplia respuesta Tavo,me quedo bastante claro el concepto  de headroom,quiza eso debe ser,de hecho ya rectificada y filtrada la  fuente  da +17/0/-17 el transfo es de 12/0/12 a 5A uso un rectificador  de 15A y 4 capacitores de 4700µF a 25v para la rama positiva y 4 para la  negativa,y en cuanto lo de los circuitos de redcircuit jamás habia  armado alguno,gracias por la sugerencia ahora lo que menos puedo es  invertir mucha plata..
la pagina esp de lo mejor eh! ya le di una checada
saludos
Felices fiestas!



ezavalla dijo:


> Cuando nos vamos a dedicar a sacar cuentas en lugar de decir "mucho", "poco" o "mas o menos"????
> 
> La potencia "RMS" tiene un cálculo específico y muy simple:
> *P = (Vp^2) / (2 * RL)*​donde *Vp *es la tensión de pico de la señal de salida (que es "idealmente" la misma de la alimentación) y *RL *es el valor de la "carga" (parlante en este caso), así que:
> ...



gracias por ilustrarnos Ezavalla,hice los mismos calculos,solo que uso parlantes de 4 Ω una fuente de +17/0/-17 a 5A y me dan 36W por canal,de hecho pienso usar el crossover 2.1 que publicaste aqui en el foro solo que tengo el dilema de que aún no cuento con el sub,¿podria usarlo así? o si no lo tengo perdere las bajas frecuencias,por ahora solo cuento con unas 6 1/2" a 4 Ω y unos tweeter que se escuchan +/-bien,no sé como hacer para hacer el calculo y saber hasta donde deba cortar el filtro,de hecho solo escucho puros oldies de los 60s 70s 80s 
jeje
saludos
felices fiestas!


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 24, 2010)

mmm.. Con esa potencia estás medio atrasado hermano.. 35 Watt es la mitad de lo que entrega bien alimentado a 4 ohm. El _headroom_ está incidiendo tal y como te dice Tavo. Para unos graves puros y limpios, alimentá el amplificador como se merece. Con menos, no sirve..
Animate, bien alimentado, anda muy bien.. 
Saludos!
Agucasta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 24, 2010)

Luis1342 dijo:


> ...de hecho pienso usar el crossover 2.1 que publicaste aqui en el foro solo que tengo el dilema de que aún no cuento con el sub,¿podria usarlo así? *o si no lo tengo perdere las bajas frecuencias*,por ahora solo cuento con unas 6 1/2" a 4 Ω y unos tweeter que se escuchan +/-bien,*no sé como hacer para hacer el calculo y saber hasta donde deba cortar el filtro*,de hecho solo escucho puros oldies de los 60s 70s 80s


Luis:
Lo que está en *rojo *define lo que está en *verde*, y como no sabés ninguno de ambos puntos....estás _complicado_  
Andá y leé *acá*....y seguimos hablando en ese thread.



Luis1342 dijo:


> saludos
> felices fiestas!


Igualmente!!!!


----------



## horaciorodriguez (Dic 24, 2010)

El circuito me parece bueno, pero necesita un preamp. para tener 1V pep a la entrada como se pide, además se debe tener el voltaje de alimentacion que se indica en el circuito, los mosfet se parecen a las valvulas, y necesitan tensiones mas altas que los tr bipolares comunes


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 25, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Luis:
> Lo que está en *rojo *define lo que está en *verde*, y como no sabés ninguno de ambos puntos....estás _complicado_
> Andá y leé *acá*....y seguimos hablando en ese thread.
> 
> ...



Gracias eza,de verdad que si estoy algo perdido,pero alla voy a leer el tema completo
te agradezco la replica al mensaje
saludos!



horaciorodriguez dijo:


> El circuito me parece bueno, pero necesita un preamp. para tener 1V pep a la entrada como se pide, además se debe tener el voltaje de alimentacion que se indica en el circuito, los mosfet se parecen a las valvulas, y necesitan tensiones mas altas que los tr bipolares comunes



gracias por ese dato,ahora veo que ese no es proyecto para ahora pues ahora no tengo presupuesto para echar a andar los 40volts que pide,hare un intento con el de ESP en unos meses 
saludos



agucasta89 dijo:


> mmm.. Con esa potencia estás medio atrasado hermano.. 35 Watt es la mitad de lo que entrega bien alimentado a 4 ohm. El _headroom_ está incidiendo tal y como te dice Tavo. Para unos graves puros y limpios, alimentá el amplificador como se merece. Con menos, no sirve..
> Animate, bien alimentado, anda muy bien..
> Saludos!
> Agucasta



así lo haré estimado agucasta89,de hecho ya empece a ahorrar para la nueva fuente,digo ya que me salio bien el montaje ¿por que no aprovecharlo?
saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Un detalle que debe ser condiderado y que por aqui nadie lo menciona, cuando en los números vemos 30W y luego 76W es más del doble, pero matemáticamente, alguno pondra el grito en el cielo y dira que estoy hablndo sandeces pero no es, eso se debe a la curva de persepción de nuestro oido, que hace que para tener la sensación del doble de volumen, la potencia sea el cuadruple por esa razón potencias bajas a veces sorprenden, por ejemplo, para una habitación como un living, escuchando a un nivel que no nos estropee los oidos, 25W son más que excelentes, para tener resto y la mejor respuesta un ampli entre los 35-50W por canal es más que bueno, ablo para una buena escucha sin dañarnos los oidos, para el caso de difusión o para guitarras e instrumentación ya es otra cosa,

Obvio que se sentira diferencia entre uno de 30 y otro de 70 se nota y bastante pero no nos dara la sensación del doble de sonido.....

Bueno es solo una acotación el resto esta muy bueno

Tavo necesitas un sujeta obvetos para recuperar tu calculadora sin salir herido.....


----------



## Tavo (Dic 25, 2010)

Lastimosamente (término que odio) me voy a tener que lastimar para recuperar la matemática. (No me gusta para nada el término "lastimosamente", prefiero mil veces "lamentablemente", suena más "normal").

Y sobre lo que decías sobre la percepción de la potencia, yo tenía entendido que para que sintiéramos el doble de potencia, la realidad tendría que ser el X10 veces la potencia anterior. Ejemplo:

Tenemos 10W rms. Para sentir "el doble", serían 100W rms.

Así lo apréndí yo de Mnicolau, el lo dijo varias veces. 

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

¿Multiplicar por 10 o sumar 10dB?
Ojo que no son lo mismo 

Se suele considerar que una diferencia de 10dB de SPL da como resultado una percepción de la mitad/doble de volumen. Hay quienes consideran algunos valores distintos, no es una regla fija, pero rondan por ahí.

Saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 26, 2010)

[Offtopic]

http://www.lenardaudio.com/education/03_db.html

"Understanding dB for sound"
Our ears expand when it is quiet to hear detail   and   contract when it is loud. 

1dB   =   x 1.26 power change   we hear as smallest loudness difference (laboratory only). 
1dB       sound change is too small and not used in most calculations (laboratory only). 
9dB       is not used because the 1dB difference to 10dB is too small to hear. 

3dB   =   x 2     power change     we only hear as a bit louder. 
6dB   =   x 4     power change     we only hear as a bit louder again. 
10dB =   x 10   power change     we only hear as double as loud. 

Audible difference 
Difference between   100 -   200 Watt sound system,   is minimal   (3dB) 
Difference between   100 - 1,000 Watt sound system,   is twice as loud   (10dB)

[/Offtopic]


----------



## Cacho (Dic 26, 2010)

[Igual de Offtopic]
Tenés razón, yo estoy hablando de la relación de las  tensiones (20log(x)) aplicadas al parlante y vos de potencias disipadas  (10log(x)).

Para lograr que la potencia sea 10 veces la anterior  son 3,16 veces (√10) la tensión aplicada.
[/Igual de Offtopic]


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 26, 2010)

Como opinion, si vas a encargarte de hacer el preamplificador usando transistores (la 1era etapa, la del diferencial), te recomiendo usar carga activa.

Por otro lado para evitar el cruce por cero, no usar una resistencia variable como la haces en tu caso, ya que ante una diferencia de ºT vas a tener una variacion en R lo que te generara una distorsion, te recomiendo usar un transistor + un divisor resistivo, con una resistencia variable entre base-emisor (la sensibilidad por la diferencia de de ºT en la resistencia, sera hfe menor).

Osea, esto es los cambios que te propongo:



Circuito 1:



Circuito 2:


----------



## Luis1342 (Dic 27, 2010)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Como opinion, si vas a encargarte de hacer el preamplificador usando transistores (la 1era etapa, la del diferencial), te recomiendo usar carga activa.
> 
> Por otro lado para evitar el cruce por cero, no usar una resistencia variable como la haces en tu caso, ya que ante una diferencia de ºT vas a tener una variacion en R lo que te generara una distorsion, te recomiendo usar un transistor + un divisor resistivo, con una resistencia variable entre base-emisor (la sensibilidad por la diferencia de de ºT en la resistencia, sera hfe menor).
> 
> ...



gracias a todos por sus comentarios,vaya! cosmefulanito04,bueno seria cuestión de probarlo cuando tenga el material con gusto tomaré en cuenta tu interesante sugerencia
saludos


----------

